# Will this phone get good Dev Support?



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

Kinda getting fed up with my G-Nex and considering jumping to the DNA. The biggest deciding factor for me would be having CM and AOKP as well as other AOSP based ROMs and custom kernels available. As of now I don't believe this phone has S-Off, but I am also not 100% sure what that means. So, what do you guys think, will this phone get CM and AOKP as well as fully custom kernels? If so, it may be mine.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

So right now we unlocked and rooted the phone, along with the source. As of right now, we are able to install custom recoveries, roms, kernels. With the source we are able to make custom sense roms and kernels. In order to get AOSP roms like CM and AOKP we need the RIL. S-off is needed only to write to the system without using fastboot.

So as of right now its not your ideal phone, i actually upgraded from a gnex and although i was a bit hesitant about sense, it isnt all that bad. The hardware on the phone is amazing.

If any of my information is wrong and someone knows better, please fix me XD


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

So far there seem to be quite a few people doing a lot with it. The phone has had a lot done to it already and we are just over a week from official release. I would say it has good support and will continue to have it.


----------



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

I guess I will keep my eye on it, probably won't pick on eup unless it gets AOSP.


----------



## durham (Dec 23, 2011)

Curious about this as well, as I'm debating an upgrade from a Droid X running CM9 to possible the DNA, Razr Maxx HD or the Galaxy SIII. The hardware on this sure is nice, and it seems despite the huge screen, the battery life is okay, too.


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

durham said:


> Curious about this as well, as I'm debating an upgrade from a Droid X running CM9 to possible the DNA, Razr Maxx HD or the Galaxy SIII. The hardware on this sure is nice, and it seems despite the huge screen, the battery life is okay, too.


As far as hardware, the DNA definitely beats the galaxy s3 in pretty much every aspect. If your leaning towards a Razr Maxx HD, i'd be about battery more than processing speed/graphics/screen.


----------



## The_KGB (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd say yes. the dev community has gotten very far. If and when s-off is achieved, I imagine that support will explode with awesome.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

[sub] Is any one concerned about not having sd card access? anyone had problems with storage yet? I am also upgrading but the non sd card access has me worried. Thanks [/sub]


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

mopartonyg said:


> [sub] Is any one concerned about not having sd card access? anyone had problems with storage yet? I am also upgrading but the non sd card access has me worried. Thanks [/sub]


I truly believe the hardware on this phone makes up for storage. I've made my way to cloud based services on the gnex and I really don't think it is a big deal. Quite convenient at times actually. Get the DNA

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

So correct me if I'm wrong... We would need HTC to release files to achieve S-off?


----------



## cdoan34 (Jul 23, 2011)

Acid said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong... We would need HTC to release files to achieve S-off?


i dont think so. im pretty sure there is a team working on it right now.


----------



## bose301s (Jun 29, 2011)

Definitely considering this and the Note 2, both have advantages, DNA has higher result screen, Note 2 has bugger screen with removable battery and storage. As for the other hardware, I'd call the S4 Pro and Exynos 4412 about equal. Will probably mess with them in the store, may still just stick it out with my Nexus even, i guess we'll see.


----------



## rajuabju (Jul 12, 2011)

S-Off is being worked on by a few people. Although its not 100% guaranteed, it sure sounds like they expect to be able to get S-Off in the near future.

This phone beats the GSIII and every other phone out there right now, and its not even close IMO.

Battery life concerns are totally unfounded. The battery on my DNA lasts a full day even with fairly heavy usage. Unless you are streaming movies/tv on your phone all day, you will be fine.

Storage was my biggest concern, but after installing all my apps, I still have plenty of room. Just dont store movies on the phone and you'll be fine.


----------



## Acid'sMark (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree rajuabju, the DNA has every phone beat except in battery size, but as long as I can get through a full day I will be happy. I work so much that data will be off for about 10 hours a day anyway... Storage isn't a concern for me cause I have moved everything to the cloud and is a way better experience anyway.

I won't get this phone unless it gets AOSP though. I have never liked Sense and since my Gnex it is a must have...


----------



## belber095 (Oct 12, 2011)

any phone starts off slow in the dev community, besides the nexuses of course, but that's to be expected. we've already got jcase on board, and i predict that once s-off's achieved, we'll all be mashing the refresh button in the dev section lol. i'd much rather have a high end phone such as the dna and wait for development to get going than have a lesser device and have access to however many roms. and to be completely honest, i'm really liking sense 4+ myself. i hated sense on my tbolt, but it's come a long way. just hold out guys, you'll all be able to satisfy your crack flashing later on


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm also thinking about making the move. Some of you may know me from the Bionic community. The thing that worries me the most is hoping on board right away like I did with the Bionic only to see if flop. If I do make the move expect to see a thread made like I made for the Bionic.

Hope this works out, 
Obsidian

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Im on the GNex Now and thinking about jumping on this phone. I played with S3/DNA/Note 2 at VZW yesterday and the DNA was amazing. The Note was great,but just to big for me.


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

None of u crack flashers are worried about storage? that's the only thing keeping me away from the DNA and towards the Razor Maxx hd. I am on the droid x now


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not terribly worried myself - more space will be freed up when we have debloated ROM, and as long as you limit your Nandroids to one, you should have enough space to function.


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Spoke with @romanbb of AOKP and he said they have no plans.

Spoke with @kejar31 and he dumped the DNA for the note 2

Only serious dev so far is @nitsuj17

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

I know a dev who doesn't have a DNA himself but might bring me on board as a tester. I will not name him, nor will I make any promises, but I will say his reputation is at least as solid as nitsuj17's. Plus, as was already mentioned, nitsuj17 himself has a DNA...


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

das7982 said:


> Spoke with @romanbb of AOKP and he said they have no plans.
> 
> Spoke with @kejar31 and he dumped the DNA for the note 2
> 
> ...


dsb9938 is actively working on kernels for the phone (and has it)
zarboz is working on kernels sans device
qd2dc (really the best m10 guy out there) has the phone and is working on it
vinylfreak89 (another team venom member, but more of a behind the scenes guy) has the phone
mycomputerdoctor has already released some stuff
fernando sor (bad seed customs themer/developer) has the phone and is working on it
mcluvin (themer) has the phone and already has some skins out
and several others have released various mods (every new phone inevitably breeds new developers...and users want a certain mod/theme...and if its not there, people take the plunge to figure things out for themselves)

remember this device has only been out 2-3 weeks, and got unlocked a week after that

some devs will pick up a phone and try it for a week or two during the 14 day grace period, and if it doesnt suit them, will return it for something else...thats natural

and others dont pick up the device until they get a lay of the land, an upgrade becomes available, save up enough in donations, or just decide to take the plunge


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> dsb9938 is actively working on kernels for the phone (and has it)
> zarboz is working on kernels sans device
> qd2dc (really the best m10 guy out there) has the phone and is working on it
> vinylfreak89 (another team venom member, but more of a behind the scenes guy) has the phone
> ...


hi nit as a dev are you worried about the lack of an sd card and only 16gb on board? Thanks


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

mopartonyg said:


> hi nit as a dev are you worried about the lack of an sd card and only 16gb on board? Thanks


well being a dev has nothing to do with those concerns 

as a user of the phone, i can say that the above is my biggest (and only real) gripe with the phone. Thankfully i still have unlimited data, so i can stream and use the cloud for music, but the combo of the gigantic roms on this device (remember when even fully bloated sense roms were still 150 mb? lol) and only 11gb available for the virtual sdcard kinda stinks.

id bet about anything, that by late q1 htc/vzw will release 32/64 gb variants of this device at higher pricepoints

otherwise, i love this phone...never thought id like a device with this huge a screen, but ive gotten past that


----------



## mopartonyg (Jul 16, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> well being a dev has nothing to do with those concerns
> 
> as a user of the phone, i can say that the above is my biggest (and only real) gripe with the phone. Thankfully i still have unlimited data, so i can stream and use the cloud for music, but the combo of the gigantic roms on this device (remember when even fully bloated sense roms were still 150 mb? lol) and only 11gb available for the virtual sdcard kinda stinks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input


----------

